# Civil Service Exam Date Conflict



## Anthony Arduino (Apr 16, 2013)

Hi my name is Anthony Arduino and I recently just received my exam date (April 19th at 10:00AM). Unfortunately there is no possible way that I will be able to take the test that specific day and I was just curious if anyone ever heard of the State giving a make up date or re-assigning any other possible test dates out to people due to religious observance/practice?


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2013)

What is the specific reason that you can't take the test on that date?


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

Isn't it on the 20th


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2013)

LawMan3 said:


> Military obligation is the only legitimate excuse for a make up that I've heard of.


A legitimate religious conflict might also be accepted, although HRD is usually good at avoiding that.


----------



## Anthony Arduino (Apr 16, 2013)

Yes excuse me, April 20th not the 19th, I've been trying tirelessly to get in touch with Human Resources for the last two days but Ive yet to get past an answering machine with a full inbox so I cant even leave a message. I've been calling both of these numbers, first being the main telephone number and second being the 'Exam Hotline' (617) 727-3777, (617) 878-9895. Any other numbers/ideas for me?


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2013)

Anthony Arduino said:


> Yes excuse me, April 20th not the 19th, I've been trying tirelessly to get in touch with Human Resources for the last two days but Ive yet to get past an answering machine with a full inbox so I cant even leave a message. I've been calling both of these numbers, first being the main telephone number and second being the 'Exam Hotline' (617) 727-3777, (617) 878-9895. Any other numbers/ideas for me?


At this point, either show up for the exam, or you're shit out of luck.

Personally, I would have cancelled my wedding to make it to the exam. It's your only shot of getting the Willie Wonka Golden Ticket.


----------



## Anthony Arduino (Apr 16, 2013)

I mean in reality i dont even have my bachelor's degree yet and i have ZERO applicable experience, no military history, nothing. Even If i do good on the test what are my odds of even getting that 'golden ticket'


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2013)

Anthony Arduino said:


> I mean in reality i dont even have my bachelor's degree yet and i have ZERO applicable experience, no military history, nothing. Even If i do good on the test what are my odds of even getting that 'golden ticket'


Slim to none.


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

The world needs plenty of Bartenders kid.


----------



## wwonka (Dec 8, 2010)

Anthony Arduino said:


> I mean in reality i dont even have my bachelor's degree yet and i have ZERO applicable experience, no military history, nothing. Even If i do good on the test what are my odds of even getting that 'golden ticket'


You have zero chance if you don't take the test and it will be good experience for the test itself.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hey CO... (Jun 12, 2009)

Anthony, the test date is on the exam announcement when you register. Also, Yesterday was a state holiday, so only essential state personnel have to work. 

All together now...... "Attention to Detail!"


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Is this the conflict you speak of???

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Boston-Hempfest/393084997385

4/20???


----------



## Code 3 (Dec 28, 2012)

Anthony Arduino said:


> I mean in reality i dont even have my bachelor's degree yet and i have ZERO applicable experience, no military history, nothing. Even If i do good on the test what are my odds of even getting that 'golden ticket'


Even if you do "Well" sir.  I hope you do gooder than you expect.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Anthony Arduino said:


> I mean in reality i dont even have my bachelor's degree yet and i have ZERO applicable experience, no military history, nothing. Even If i do good on the test what are my odds of even getting that 'golden ticket'


About 16 years ago, I got the Golden Ticket. Unfortunately, I am not a Golden Boy, so I have to settle for Golden Showers... Just Saying


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2013)

263FPD said:


> About 16 years ago, I got the Golden Ticket. Unfortunately, I am not a Golden Boy, so I have to settle for Golden Showers... Just Saying


I remember when I got the letter from the mayor, telling me to report to city hall to be sworn-in, I thought it was the greatest day of my life.

If I only knew.........


----------



## sdb29 (Jul 17, 2002)

Delta784 said:


> I remember when I got the letter from the mayor, telling me to report to city hall to be sworn-in, I thought it was the greatest day of my life.
> 
> If I only knew.........


What was your quote once, Delta?

"The greatest job you learn to hate."


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Delta784 said:


> I remember when I got the letter from the mayor, telling me to report to city hall to be sworn-in, I thought it was the greatest day of my life.
> 
> If I only knew.........


If it makes you feel any better, I put up with the BS at my last cop job for nine months before I was sworn in...and it only happened because I told went above the Chief's head and told the City Manager in conversation that I wasn't sworn in yet.

The Chief knew but didn't care.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2013)

sdb29 said:


> What was your quote once, Delta?
> 
> "The greatest job you learn to hate."


It's actually "The worst job you'll never quit".


----------



## wwonka (Dec 8, 2010)

263FPD said:


> About 16 years ago, I got the Golden Ticket. Unfortunately, I am not a Golden Boy, so I have to settle for Golden Showers... Just Saying


Sounds like my place of work.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

wwonka said:


> Sounds like my place of work.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


Every place is the sam but different.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2013)

263FPD said:


> Every place is the sam but different.


If you're a cop with 10+ years on and are happy with the job, you're either a boss, a suckass, or work for the Utopia Police Department that doesn't exist.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Delta784 said:


> If you're a cop with 10+ years on and are happy with the job, you're either a boss, a suckass, or work for the Utopia Police Department that doesn't exist.


^this.

I do love the job itself, like I said before.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Anthony Arduino said:


> I mean in reality i dont even have my bachelor's degree yet and i have ZERO applicable experience, no military history, nothing. Even If i do good on the test what are my odds of even getting that 'golden ticket'


No chance, you don't even know what day it is!

Tell me more about this day of holy obligation in which you cannot _take an exam in the name of a god_ who wishes you to remain in your parents basement. Even if you're Jewish, you can take a test. It's not work.


----------



## wwonka (Dec 8, 2010)

LGriffin said:


> No chance, you don't even know what day it is!
> 
> Tell me more about this day of holy obligation in which you cannot _take an exam in the name of a god_ who wishes you to remain in your parents basement. Even if you're Jewish, you can take a test. It's not work.


Well technically it is, your not supposed to drive or even turn the lights on/off on the Sabbath

.Ever watch the frisco kid with gene wilder and Harrison Ford?

That being said we all have to make choices in life. 
If this is something you really want it shouldn't be that hard of a decision

I know my god would want me to take the test and provide for my family.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

wwonka said:


> I know my god would want me to take the test.


Your God is good.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

wwonka said:


> Well technically it is, your not supposed to drive or even turn the lights on/off on the Sabbath


Does that mean if you fall asleep with the lights on in your bedroom that you're screwed for the next 24 hours?


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Walter Sobchak doesn't fuckin roll on shomer Shabbos either, kid.


----------



## JP1209PA (Mar 10, 2013)

Just can't fathom having a conflict with this test date. The test date has been known for quite some time now... If you're truly committed to this law enforcement career, there would be no interruptions on this date. You're either IN or OUT. But hey, you're saving room on the list of 16,000+ applicants...


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2013)

Anthony Arduino said:


> Hi my name is Anthony Arduino and I recently just received my exam date (April 19th at 10:00AM). Unfortunately there is no possible way that I will be able to take the test that specific day and I was just curious if anyone ever heard of the State giving a make up date or re-assigning any other possible test dates out to people due to religious observance/practice?


You do realize that if you get on the job, you may be forced to WORK on a day of "religious observation", right?

Sent from my wicked smaht DROID RAZR


----------



## JP1209PA (Mar 10, 2013)

Ba-zing!



right.as.rain said:


> You do realize that if you get on the job, you may be forced to WORK on a day of "religious observation", right?
> 
> Sent from my wicked smaht DROID RAZR


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

JP1209PA said:


> Just can't fathom having a conflict with this test date. The test date has been known for quite some time now... If you're truly committed to this law enforcement career, there would be no interruptions on this date. You're either IN or OUT. But hey, you're saving room on the list of 16,000+ applicants...


This! It's not like the test is offered every other year or something...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

